# Maxablaster in Popular Science!



## smvtsailor (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Ra!

I opened my copy of the newest issue to the How2.0 page. I see a HID light. "That looks familiar..."


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 19, 2008)

I noticed that also! Was the maxablaster a creation by someone on CPF, or did it original in popular science?


----------



## DM51 (Jan 20, 2008)

There is more about the Maxablaster here, in 'Homemade & Modified', and for obvious reasons it gets numerous mentions in 'Spotlights & HID' too. 

I'll leave this thread here for the time being, but depending on how the discussion goes, it may need to be moved or merged later.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 20, 2008)

Which month issue is this? Worth getting at the newstand just for posterity.


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 21, 2008)

You got any scans of that page?

thx


----------



## 07accordEX (Jan 22, 2008)

+1 for scans


----------



## Patriot (Jan 22, 2008)

scans or issue info please


----------



## Ra (Jan 22, 2008)

smvtsailor said:


> Congratulations Ra!
> 
> I opened my copy of the newest issue to the How2.0 page. I see a HID light. "That looks familiar..."



Thanks,

They promised to send a few issue's to me, didn't receive them yet..

From some members, I heard that maybe the most important fact is wrong:
Maxablaster has 52 million cp output ! Not 38 million !


Best,

Ra.


----------



## golden24 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's a bitchen 
Thanks for putting it out there !


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 22, 2008)

Ra said:


> From some members, I heard that maybe the most important fat is wrong: Maxablaster has 52 million cp output ! Not 38 million !



Oh man, then this article means nothing, and I don't even want to read it anymore....a measely 38 mcp! LOL! Dude, you're in Popular Science. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats RA! I'll have to get a copy, or two. :thumbsup:

Next we'll be seeing them onsale at Sam's.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 22, 2008)

If you have an iPod Touch or iPhone, this links to the page 76 of the February 2008 popular science mag with the article (free):

[SIZE=-1]www.make-digital.com/popsci/200802_ip/?pg=78


I don't have either, so can't test it out.
[/SIZE]


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 26, 2008)

*9 mile throw*

any of ya fine folks seen the ps article this month.some guy made a spotlight that throws 9 miles but it was like 5700 bukcs to make.i wonder if it was one of us


----------



## Illum (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 9 mile throw*

I've been searching up and down on popular science site and I see no such event... :thinking:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 9 mile throw*

I believe this was an article about Ra's Maxablaster, although I haven't seen the article myself.

There is another thread already running about this, so I'll merge the two.


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: 9 mile throw*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I've been searching up and down on popular science site and I see no such event... :thinking:


 
PopSci online subscription $12.00 yearly gets you the entire magazine reproduced exactly as it appears in the print magazine Visually very striking and easily navigable.

Brightnorm


----------



## Illum (Jan 26, 2008)

the thing is, I'm subscribed to the magazine and its one of my favorite Magazines to look at. I don't remember seeing the article in the Feb, 2008 edition and can't find the sucker now that theres a thread on it...so I had to resort to the website, which its user-friendliness is never quite user-friendly to me regardless of which design they use it as, I mean gee...there isn't even a search box


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 26, 2008)

LuxLuthor @ Ra, "Dude, you're in Popular Science. :thumbsup:"

+1

Dude.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 27, 2008)

I went to try and find it on the news stand so that I could scan and post the article. I wasn't able to find it at Safeway, Fry's, or Walgreens..:thinking: I guess I'll have to go to the book store.


----------



## ez78 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was able to capture this from some online magazine service. This should be the full text with pictures. Still if somone makes a proper scan from the real paper I can remove this...

Anyways heres the two pages:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 27, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks for getting that for us, ez78. 

And of course... congratulations to Ra!


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 27, 2008)

You Built What??????
Oh, I see 52MCP!! 


ROFL @ "its not a torch you'd walk your dog with, It would probably cook your dog" 

Is that the actual MB in that pic with the guy holding it?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 27, 2008)

IMHO, this and the National Geographic (although it was pretty lame) special are pretty damn cool. It's like PopRocks for us Nerds.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 27, 2008)

"Otto installed a strong grass window in case the pressure from the bulb..." oo:

I need to find out more about these grass windows.


----------



## mr.squatch (Jan 27, 2008)

Stopped by booksamillion this afternoon to pick up a copy. Congrats man, short but awesome article. The cook your dog was great haha. 

g


----------



## Scott Packard (Jan 28, 2008)

So, how long before Special Ops phones and orders a case or two?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 28, 2008)

I picked it up today also. Awsome article. I'm also admiring your pants cuffs....JK'ing !!! 

It deserves so much more of a writeup, and too bad about the 52 mcp, but 99.9999% of the readers won't have any idea what that means anyway. Hell, all the spotlight makers who toss out their ridiculous cp claims count on the confusion and ignorance anyway. Really great job to get in their mag as the feature story in that How 2 section !!!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that ez!

It definitely needed a more in depth write-up and of course, beam shots but it's really cool to see one of "our own" featured because of his extraordinary lumens. :twothumbs

There's probably 50,000 Thor owners around the world reading the article and thinking, 'that's only twice and powerful as my light, but he spent $1800.'


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 28, 2008)

It doesn't mention the pain staking work envolved with this light? It would be worth so, so much more with the labor & time involved.

I recall Ra saying, there were times he said to himself, wth have I gotten my self into.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 28, 2008)

mr.squatch said:


> The cook your dog was great haha.


Hey steady there, mr.squatch, don't start getting confused with your cheesburger thread, LOL!


----------



## RDZombie (Jan 29, 2008)

dont know if you guys saw it but...
http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2008-01/handheld-sunbeam


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW some really nice pics of the M-B. Looks brand new, or has it been photoshoped & cleaned up or something.

Later.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RoyJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Thanks for posting that ez!
> 
> It definitely needed a more in depth write-up and of course, beam shots but it's really cool to see one of "our own" featured because of his extraordinary lumens. :twothumbs
> 
> There's probably 50,000 Thor owners around the world reading the article and thinking, 'that's only twice and powerful as my light, but he spent $1800.'


 
lol, they should've translated it to 1.8 billion Thor/Mag candlepower.


----------



## Ra (Jan 30, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> WOW some really nice pics of the M-B. Looks brand new, or has it been photoshoped & cleaned up or something.
> 
> Later.
> :thumbsup:



I must be honest: Yep, photoshopped, but not much: A few holes at the side are removed. Some window-cleaner with a soft cloth do wonders to ist appearance!


Best,

Ra.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 1, 2008)

Off topic - Ra, this post may interest you...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 1, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Off topic - Ra, this post may interest you...



WoW! Hopefully CPF member Ra is involved with this?


----------



## Ra (Feb 2, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> WoW! Hopefully CPF member Ra is involved with this?



Nope.. not involved. and not quite happy with it... But I cannot do anything about it..

Maybe I'm going to use the name Ra-lights as well..

Fortunately, there is enough proof on CPF that I used the name Ra much earlier.
I'll bet they will get alot of questions about my lights! Questions they cannot answer!


Best,

Ra.


----------



## FenglerF1 (Feb 3, 2008)

This light just made it onto Engadget, http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/03/maxablaster-mega-flashlight-is-a-step-away-from-lightsaber/


----------



## Flashanator (Feb 3, 2008)

MEH... Still got the candle power rating wrong.


----------



## Mandog (Feb 3, 2008)

What, no hot dog jokes yet?


----------



## serious sam (Feb 12, 2008)

Saw it on todays 11/Feb/08 Metro newspaper while on my way to work! The first thing that come into my mind is "Its got to be Maxablaster!"

My god.... its everywhere now!


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 12, 2008)

Ra is certainly getting his 15 minutes of fame. :nana:


----------



## Ra (Feb 12, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> Ra is certainly getting his 15 minutes of fame. :nana:



Thanks Dude...

Ra.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 12, 2008)

Ra said:


> Thanks Dude...
> 
> Ra.


But what everyone really wants to know is when are you going to have t-shirts made up with a picture of the Maxablaster on the front and the slogan on the back of, "When 50 million Candlepower Just Isn't Enough" ? :devil:


----------



## serious sam (Feb 12, 2008)

I wonder if MAXABLASTER would soon be featured or use in movies / documentaries  and I am thinking if Peak Beam Solutions would tell their R&D guys to come up with another (Maxabeamblaster? ) that would equal to maxablaster or maybe more powerful for commercial sale.... 

Wow can't wait for the clash of the titans! :devil:


----------



## Ra (Feb 13, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> But what everyone really wants to know is when are you going to have t-shirts made up with a picture of the Maxablaster on the front and the slogan on the back of, "When 50 million Candlepower Just Isn't Enough" ? :devil:




Didn't think of that.. That's a nice idea.. Maybe I'll look unto that shortly..


Ra.


----------



## graphicator (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Ra,

Nice pictures with the articles about the Maxablaster!
Too bad that pictures don't capture the whole effect of the Maxablaster very well. 

Alles goed?

Regards,
Graphicator

PS I just bought a HID spotlight. I think it wil give a totally new meaning to the word spothike.


----------



## ez78 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would buy couple of those t-shirts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ra (Feb 14, 2008)

graphicator said:


> Hi Ra,
> 
> Nice pictures with the articles about the Maxablaster!
> Too bad that pictures don't capture the whole effect of the Maxablaster very well.
> ...




Wow, Graphicator !! Long time..!

Alls well here! and with you?

Besides me, you are one of the few in the world who have seen Maxablaster in action!
Indeed it is very dificult, maybe impossible to catch the same sensation in a picture!

Oh, And which HID did you buy??

Best,

Ra.


----------



## graphicator (Feb 14, 2008)

I am doing fine.

I just purchased an AmondoTech Mega Illuminator:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173975

It is bright, but I can not help expecting something more from this size of a spotlight. I am afraid that you have something to do with that. 


Everything okay with Suada too?


----------



## Ra (Feb 15, 2008)

graphicator said:


> Everything okay with Suada too?




Oh yes!! She still is a supersweet, healthy, beautifull, loving girl !!

I'll sent mail shortly (can take a few days..)


Ra.


----------



## jufam44 (Feb 15, 2008)

A little late to the party here, but congrats Ra on main-stream exposure!


----------



## orb (Feb 16, 2008)

:wave: Ra Congratulations on your Fame. :thumbsup:
You were on The BBC last night (Friday Night with Jonathan Ross) 10.35pm -11.30Pm.
Check the BBC iplayer free to all. Its about 40mins in just before Sly Stallone.
Great exposure Well Done.


----------



## Ra (Feb 16, 2008)

orb said:


> :wave: Ra Congratulations on your Fame. :thumbsup:
> You were on The BBC last night (Friday Night with Jonathan Ross) 10.35pm -11.30Pm.
> Check the BBC iplayer free to all. Its about 40mins in just before Sly Stallone.
> Great exposure Well Done.



I'm very interested in this, but I cannot download the file as I'm not living in the UK! Download is restricted to UK-residents only!

Would be very nice if you can get your hands on it and sent it over to me!


Best regards,

Ra.


----------



## orb (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll do what I can to get it to you.
Will they not even let you stream it?
Edit: Just read not available outside the UK, Thats a shame..
I will unless there is a better way? film the screen of the clip for you. 
Cheers Rob.


----------



## Ra (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks orb,

That would make me a happy person!


Best,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 17, 2008)

I saw Ra at the Grammy's....chumming up to Feist. We all want your autograph.  Try to remember all of us 'little people' now that you are a star! :devil:


----------



## That_Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I was able to download it using a proxy server located in the UK. I used this site to find one. I wasn't able to stream it, but I think that's because I have a dodgy version of flash player.


----------



## Flashanator (Feb 18, 2008)

Ra is a star.

His new Movie MAXABLASTER with Director Spielbergio is in works

I have Movie Poster Teaser in sig.


----------



## orb (Feb 18, 2008)

Here you go Ra:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjkhcc6ClIU


----------



## Flashanator (Feb 18, 2008)

ROFLAMFAO 

Amazing vid. Even get to see Stallone. LOL


----------



## Ra (Feb 18, 2008)

orb said:


> Here you go Ra:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjkhcc6ClIU



Whowww! Thanks orb !! I happened to find YouTube-grabber software, but didn't test it yet, so now is my chance..

This is real cool: They even adopted my joke about cooking dogs!


Best,

Ra.


----------



## orb (Feb 18, 2008)

:wave: Ra, No problem glad to have seen it & to share.
I can send you the clip via email if you would like as a keeper?
:thumbsup:


----------



## ez78 (Feb 18, 2008)

This is the greatest ever!!1


----------



## uglydogshow (Feb 18, 2008)

Ra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> They promised to send a few issue's to me, didn't receive them yet..
> 
> ...


Can you sell me a maxblaster, or at least the parts, icould assemble it myself, I don't have the means to get them.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 18, 2008)

:green:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 18, 2008)

Ra, we all want to know who was that blonde who left just before you? You lucky devil! :devil:


----------



## Ra (Feb 19, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Ra, we all want to know who was that blonde who left just before you? You lucky devil! :devil:



Yep,, me too... at least she saw my Maxablaster!!


Ra.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 19, 2008)

I like your torch, but I may like her slightly more :duh2: ...


----------



## Ra (Feb 19, 2008)

uglydogshow said:


> Can you sell me a maxblaster, or at least the parts, icould assemble it myself, I don't have the means to get them.



Sorry, I cannot..

Many before you have asked the same questions.
Maxablaster is a project for which very high modding skills are needed, and it is not without dangers!

If you read the Maxablaster-thread, you can find the basic part-list.
I beleve that when modders are experienced enough to complete a project like this, they only need a partlist..


And adamlau: I don't blame you..

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## orb (Feb 19, 2008)

The Blonde before Ra's Maxablaster is:
mezzo-soprano sex symbol Katherine Jenkins.
Just for info of course.


----------



## Flashanator (Feb 19, 2008)

The MB impresses me more then the girl, alot more.


----------



## Ra (Feb 19, 2008)

orb said:


> The Blonde before Ra's Maxablaster is:
> mezzo-soprano sex symbol Katherine Jenkins.
> Just for info of course.




Thanks orb, now I can google her..:naughty:


Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 19, 2008)

orb said:


> The Blonde before Ra's Maxablaster is:
> mezzo-soprano sex symbol Katherine Jenkins.
> * Just for info of course.*



Yeah, of course. 

I have a disconnect between her voice and her beauty....reminiscent but not as profound in a different way as Paul Potts. It doesn't seem like they should be in the same package (comparing her beauty, to his car phone salesman background). 

While she is no Maria Callas, she has many years ahead of her, and.....other worthwhile assets to help the marketing.


----------



## Ra (Feb 19, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, of course.
> 
> I have a disconnect between her voice and her beauty....reminiscent but not as profound in a different way as Paul Potts. It doesn't seem like they should be in the same package (comparing her beauty, to his car phone salesman background).
> 
> While she is no Maria Callas, she has many years ahead of her, and.....other worthwhile assets to help the marketing.



I think you have disconnected about everything on her: I'm getting a "not found" error. But Paul is simply amazing !!!

But I'm afraid that soon an admin will disturb our joy with the remark "Shouldn't we better move this thread to the cafe..?"

Anyway, thanks Lux



Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL! That was a bit too literal of a disconnect. I meant to link her singing Music of the Night (From Phantom)


----------



## Lips (Feb 19, 2008)

.




Nice work *Ra*, Any phone numbers :huh:





Nothing wrong with a little modification project. *3600* mah maybe!



























.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL Lips! Now I can't even remember what forum I'm on...let alone what topic.

 :welcome: :wave: :kiss:


----------



## Ra (Feb 20, 2008)

Guuyyyzzzz,,,


I thhiinkk I nneeedd aaa GGiaaaantt..



[size=+4]...HEATSINK !!!...[/size]


Why oh why, do you have to do this Lips !!???? Do you have something against me??

RRRRRrrrrraaaa..


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 20, 2008)

I now imagine her singing opera in the nude. Thanks Lips.


----------

